# Mini Foggers



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Does anyone know of a source of mini foggers. I want to use one with a fake flame effect but standard foggers are just too big. I've Googled like crazy but no luck.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Fritz, are you talking about the "misters" that use water or an actual fogger? The smallest foggers I've seen are the 400 watt ones encased in skulls and the small units that Michaels crafts stores carry.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

how about something like this?


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I have never used or come to think of it ever seen a mini fogger. But i think dave may have the answer there.


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

http://www.powscience.com/store/zerotoys/wizardstickheads.html

The one Dave suggested is out of stock. For 2 dollars more this one is available. Not sure how you'd hide the height inside a mini cauldron, though?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I know there's a mini fogger that can be fitted inside a costume but that sucker's over a thousand dollars. I wonder how that wizard stick will hold up, at 15 bucks.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

check out ebay- thats where I got mine to put inside a large skull head


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I just run duct from a regular fogger that splits into 2 or 3 pipes, so the fog goes in multiple places. You can adjust the amount of fog by taping over part of the end.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I found this:
http://www.bizrate.com/halloween-props-effects/products__keyword--the+fog+machine+fogger.html
It's one of those bubble foggers, but you could probably re-route the output to bypass the fluid chamber. I think splitting the output from a bigger machine is the way to go.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Hi all, 
Thanks for the suggestions and apologies for the tardy reply.

The wizardstick seems ideal - thanks very much Dave.

The fake flames will be in columns and I can easily hide these in the columns. Battery powered as well!

The 400W seems the only way to go for other small props but another problem is that I need 240V or low voltage DC units as I'm based in Australia! Things are about 3 times the price over here even if you can get them!


----------

